

NASA switches off ISS camera stream when UFO appears, again - funkyy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0AsBDZkIIg

======
funkyy
I didnt know this was a common problem until today - whenever some UFO appears
in the stream (might it be space waste or some other object) NASA commences
technical break.

